# My plow machine



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Guys,

As some of you may know, I am only 15, but am into the plow buisness as much as some of you. Since I cannot get my drivers license for another year, I had to find some other way to get my butt in the door and get my name out there. So I found the perfct Idea.

Here it is-










A 2004 Suzuki Eiger 400cc 4x4 Quadramatic Auto Tranny. It has a 60" Cycle Plow installed on it. It will stack snow about 4-5 foot high. Right now, I have 5 Commercial lots,(Small keep in mind), and 10 residentials.I also gots a snow blower, but I have to come up with a mount for it.

Here's Some Pictures of the addiontional lights I've mounted.

Headlights/Foglights










Reverse Lights










Thanks, Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, in the bucket on the rack, there is a good 500-600 lbs of salt from our city. (I get it free).


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Nice Quad*

How do you get free salt?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

The city gives as much as the citizens of the city as much as they want or need. I just told them I was picking up salt for my Aunt, Grandma and Parents, , Which I did give them some, but kept most.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

You have to lift that lever to lift the plow?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Yes, I think it is 5 lbs of pressure to lift.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very cool setup! Smart idea with the fogs as plow lights. You have quite a setup there that should easily pay for itself, and then some. Put some extra $$$ aside for your plow truck! Good luck!


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah the plow only costs about 600. Right now, I'm looking at mainly staying with residential, but would not mind getting a few commercial as I get a truck. For the truck, I'm looking at a 2005 or 06, Ford F-150 either STX or FX4 with a Snowway.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Thats sweet. What city do you live in that gives you free salt?


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

What did the quad run you>?? and you can get a bigger spreader which would hold more..FYI...if you needed to.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Southgate Michigan


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

StUFFDEER.


You go boy. Make us proud.

Chris


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Alternative, 

In 2003 when we bought the quad, We got a deal since we paid so much in cash, but it was out the door for like $5600. Suzuki is the strongest, and most reliable. Most honda people think Honda's are good, but the reason is they are under powered. I was reading a shootout, with the same size motor as the eiger, (The Foreman) could only tow half the weight.

And also, What kind of salter? I've been having problems with this one, it doesn't like spitting salt out the bottom


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your set-up! Hard work and effort will always bring results. Good luck in the future.

And your thoughts of a Ford truck in the future just goes to show you are brilliant too! 

Ford trucks!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

very nice i would love to have one of them but youre gonna have to bundle up really good to stay warm but thats a good start


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuffdeer said:


> Thanks! Yeah the plow only costs about 600. Right now, I'm looking at mainly staying with residential, but would not mind getting a few commercial as I get a truck. For the truck, I'm looking at a 2005 or 06, Ford F-150 either STX or FX4 with a Snowway.


You got great thinking here. But we need to you think bigger.

Ford F-250 or F-350. Regular cab with a plow prep package.

The F-150 is ok, but not really heavy duty enough to plow with commerically.

Also when I was your age (which was 4 years ago) All I wanted was a brand new 2002 F-350 diesel. Dropping a ton of money on a truck for some one your age is not a wise business choice. Since your age and new truck can break you on the insurance. You can easly find a nice used 4x4 F-250 that is 2 to 4 years old quite cheap. Since you can afford that, and quickly pay it off to buy another truck. Then another. Etc. Since its always better to have more than one truck when it comes to plowing.

Also you might want to look into getting a atv mounted electric salt spreader. Make your life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> You got great thinking here. But we need to you think bigger.
> 
> Ford F-250 or F-350. Regular cab with a plow prep package.
> 
> ...


Some words of wisdom here, although I'd opt for a Chevy/GMC myself.

And I disagree about the Suzuki>Honda statement. I've had nothing but successful equipment from Honda Power and nothing but problems with the Suzukis, even when new. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Electric spreader would be nice., however without a lot of $$$ you can get a heavy duty AGRI-FAB tow behind, which can hold about 300+ pounds of salt.
Works decent, and would definitely be an upgrade to what you have now.


----------



## NEAL (Dec 19, 2000)

Stuffdeer, 
I applaud your business spirit. It's nice to see someone at your age doing something constructive with plans for the future. You seem to be approaching this whole deal with open eyes too, instead of the I know it all already attitude. FYI, Don't get discouraged if someone says you can't plow much with an ATV. Obviuosly a truck will do way more, that is a given. Sounds like you are planning on a truck as soon as you can anyway. However, you can still plow a surprisingly large area with an ATV. I plowed a parking lot at a motorcycle dealer that took me about 30 minutes with a 7.5 foot blade on my truck. Last year to save money they put a plow on a Suzuki King Quad and plowed it themselves! I waited for the call all year to come plow it because the ATV wouldn't cut it. Never happened, they got it done all year with the ATV. I don't know how long it took them but they did it and are doing the same this year. Since an ATV can't stack snow as high just remember to push back the piles far enough so you continue to have room all year to stack. Good luck! Nice set up you have going!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice setup. Does it angle?,


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Kubotajr-

Yes it had 3 manual angle positions, however they do sell an aftermarket Cable to mount to the dash to make it so you don't have to get off the ATV. 

Everyone Else- Thanks For the complements, I was kind of expecting to get pounded for posting this.

Itsgottabegreen- How dos an 99'-02' Ford F-250 regular or Super Cab sound? I can get one of those cheaper than a new F-250.

Thanks all, Mike Reichow


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello Again, Wha about a truck like this?

URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F-250-XL-Extended-00-f250-SD-4x4-V10-Nice-TX-workTruck-Low-Reserve_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ39415QQitemZ4601292760QQrdZ1"]http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford-F-250-XL-Extended-00-f250-SD-4x4-V10-Nice-TX-workTruck-Low-Reserve_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ39415QQitemZ4601292760QQrdZ1[/URL]


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

That is a nice truck, but you might want to buy a truck with a plow included. So you dont have to spend an extra $3000 getting a plow setup for it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dodg...wItemQQcategoryZ119143QQitemZ4599866470QQrdZ1


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I wouldn't buy either of those trucks. I just bought my 2004 Chevrolet 2500 HD extended cab 4x4 with 15,000 miles for $22,900.

Try http://www.lenzauto.com/index.shtml . I drove up to Appleton yesterday and bought the truck. What a beautiful selection! I have never seen soo many great trucks for sale. They had 477 3/4 ton to 1 ton trucks. I am defiantly buying my future trucks from them. Plus they have done business in every state and 8 different countries.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Yeah, Both of those are great trucks. But keep in mind, I'm 15, My money to buy a truck would probably be limited to about 13000, but then I could still buy a plow. I don't know, Depends on how much I save by then, We'll see.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey Mike,

I have several accounts in the downriver area mostly all commercial and usually turn away the sidewalk business ( cause I have nothing to do them with ) , if this is something you might be interested in let me know, I have no problems transporting you and your machine.

Nice set up !!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuffdeer said:


> Everyone Else- Thanks For the complements, I was kind of expecting to get pounded for posting this.


You didn't because you are young and being completely honest here. Have a sound business plan. payup Not the cocky I am going plow everything here and take everyone's work. And I have 4 trucks, two loaders, etc. (which they don't, except maybe a shovel) Like most other young people here. 



Stuffdeer said:


> Itsgottabegreen- How dos an 99'-02' Ford F-250 regular or Super Cab sound? I can get one of those cheaper than a new F-250.


Both were be great plow trucks.  Just the super cab with a 8' bed is a little long for doing driveways. Just keep that in mine. Just make sure it has a plow prep package or a camper package (then you just have to add a bigger alterantor) Other wise you have to add a trans cooler, heavier springs, alterantor, dual batterys (also get the 4800 lbs instead of the 5200 lbs front end), etc.

OR Get a diesel which already has all those goodies 

Also if you want a diesel. (I won't buy anything that isn't a diesel anymore) Stay away from any of the 6.0 diesels from 03'-early 04' and any of the early 99 7.3 diesel since it has to small of a turbo on it. (if it has a "V8" with "powerstroke" under in in real small print on the quarter panel then its an early 99) The ones with power stroke on the doors is a later 99 (what I have)


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Eyesell, 

What city do you live in? 

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Mike I live in Allen Park


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, Eyesell, 

Give me a call, 734-626-0974

Thats my cell phone. I'll be out collecting for my paper routs, so I might not pick up right away.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Also, I live in Southgate, So we are maybe only 5-10 mins apart.


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

nice setup, I like it, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Cool, I'm thinking of getting (soon) a Kawasaki 360 Prairie 4x4 soon, with the Warn winch, and a 48" plow. How many inches of snow can your atv move. How does it work on moderately sized drives? Thanks, Matt (I'm also 15, and have the same idea).


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I can move a hill about 3 foot tall and 6 foot long, until the tire start slipping. I haven't got to try it yet with the salt on the rack. I moved over 6" of wet snow with no problem. I'm guessing about 12-14


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey im 15 as well and would be more interested in a more detailed description of your ATV setup. I hate shoveling and snowblowing is kinda slow, and i may as well be able to get some contracts for sidewalks for places with a machine like that. Thanks

Mike

My email is [email protected] if you could possibly do this it would be greatly appreciated

Also, my AOL Instant Messanger Screen Name is mcwlandscaping if you ever wanted to chat!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, citizens here get free salt as well!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

What a fantastic setup, it looks like it cost more than my 87' GMC Plow Truck!


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

AWESOME setup man, i had a similar setup with my garden tractor when i was young.
I like how you put the extra lights on. 
I would strobe that thing out, one because it would look sweet, and two because it'd be safer. That rig is small and all lot of people may miss u. I'm thinkin get two oval strobes ppl put on the back of dump bodies etc. and put one on the front and another on the back, or stick a piece of roundstock up on the back with a 360 degree strobe on top of that. 
you'll be cruisin in style


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

you know u can get inexpensive cabs for those quads


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

lawnandplow42 said:


> you know u can get inexpensive cabs for those quads


Where??????????


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

mkwl said:


> Where??????????


northen hydraulic tool catalog


----------



## slebeau20 (Nov 25, 2005)

Make a cover or buy a cover for your hopper. If your out there in a real wet snow you'll have a sticky mess.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Stuffdeer said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> As some of you may know, I am only 15, but am into the plow buisness as much as some of you. Since I cannot get my drivers license for another year, I had to find some other way to get my butt in the door and get my name out there. So I found the perfct Idea.
> 
> ...


Do you wish you had one of the rubber flaps on top of the plow?


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

You know, 

I've only plowed in one snow, And that was WET HEAVY CRAP. So I haven't encountered any light fluffy flying stuff. We will find out and I can make one out of rubber if I need one.

Thanks For the comments Everyone, Mike


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> northen hydraulic tool catalog


yup, thats where i saw it


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I went through the entire Northern Catalog and could'nt find it, when I hit the site I did a serch on ATV and looked at everything they had ( for ATV's ) and still could'nt find it. Am I blind or something ???


----------

